# Mixing other breeds with red eyed tree frogs



## clairbear (Nov 1, 2011)

We have two female red eyes. 
We would like to get either a male red eye or.... Is it possible to put another breed in with the two girls? 
Thanks


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

clairbear said:


> We have two female red eyes.
> We would like to get either a male red eye or.... Is it possible to put another breed in with the two girls?
> Thanks


Hi i have 5 anerican green tree frogs and i was thinking could i add something else too them as there in a big 3ft viv and turned out California Anoles will live along with the frogs so i got 5 anoles too lol .. the anoles are basicly lizards only grow to about 5inch long so they are small and they have the same setup as frogs do and they are same with sticky feet to hand on to the tank and climb about looks good having a mixed speices setup  hope this helps


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*red eyed male*

go for a red eyed male 
also try setting up a rain box breeding tank might be worth breeding these gorg little froggies i got 4 of the red eyes and hope to be breeding this yr


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

biggie01 said:


> Hi i have 5 anerican green tree frogs and i was thinking could i add something else too them as there in a big 3ft viv and turned out California Anoles will live along with the frogs so i got 5 anoles too lol .. the anoles are basicly lizards only grow to about 5inch long so they are small and they have the same setup as frogs do and they are same with sticky feet to hand on to the tank and climb about looks good having a mixed speices setup  hope this helps


USa tree frogs and anoles do work well together, so long as you provide neich habitats for each of them (mine have been togther 8 years or so now. However, you need to keep the basking temp up for the anoles and provide cool moist areas for the anoles. I would however recomend experience with each species prior to mising them so that you can identify any issues the other may have. Just a note male anoles cannot be kept together due to aggression which often results in death. 

Anoles also do not have sticky feet, they have clawed toes

To the OP, with red eyes i would only put more red eyes

jay


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> USa tree frogs and anoles do work well together, so long as you provide neich habitats for each of them (mine have been togther 8 years or so now. However, you need to keep the basking temp up for the anoles and provide cool moist areas for the anoles. I would however recomend experience with each species prior to mising them so that you can identify any issues the other may have. Just a note male anoles cannot be kept together due to aggression which often results in death.
> 
> Anoles also do not have sticky feet, they have clawed toes
> 
> ...


ohh i thought they did as they can stick to side of viv and walk up it and all over it lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

clairbear said:


> We have two female red eyes.
> We would like to get either a male red eye or.... Is it possible to put another breed in with the two girls?
> Thanks


Red-eyes are noted for being prone to stress, so it's probably better not to mix them with other species. Green treefrogs (for example) are much more laid back.



biggie01 said:


> ohh i thought they did as they can stick to side of viv and walk up it and all over it lol


 Thier feet are actually pretty complicated; on their toes they have little skin flaps called lamellae, which in turn have zillions of microcopic hairs that help them to cling to miniscule imperfections on 'smooth' surfaces. Geckos use a similar system.


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Red-eyes are noted for being prone to stress, so it's probably better not to mix them with other species. Green treefrogs (for example) are much more laid back.
> 
> 
> Thier feet are actually pretty complicated; on their toes they have little skin flaps called lamellae, which in turn have zillions of microcopic hairs that help them to cling to miniscule imperfections on 'smooth' surfaces. Geckos use a similar system.


Ohhh i get you know thanks  well all 6 of mine seem too be very happy with my 6 frogs  been reading up alot about them says they breed readily soo does that mean they will breed often ?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

biggie01 said:


> Ohhh i get you know thanks  well all 6 of mine seem too be very happy with my 6 frogs  been reading up alot about them says they breed readily soo does that mean they will breed often ?


There si some graet information out there on lamellae if you are interested?

Anoles breed really easily a male and some females will breed happly, just remember to remove the young when they emerge before they become lunch. 

jay


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> There si some graet information out there on lamellae if you are interested?
> 
> Anoles breed really easily a male and some females will breed happly, just remember to remove the young when they emerge before they become lunch.
> 
> jay


ok thanks and yeah ill remember too remove the young


----------

